# Cape May Canal



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Does Cape May Canal have a rocky shoreline?Do you need any specal permits to fish around the area?And is anthing happing in the Cape May Canal yet?Sorry to ask so many questions.Any info would be appreicated.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

I think much of the Canal shoreline is private property but I have seen people fishing from spots around/under the bridges that cross the canal. You can also fish the mouth of the canal that opens into Delaware Bay, there is a park with a jetty past the ferry terminal.

I don't know what kind of activity the canal has.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings BigJeff823!

Davehunt is right about the canal -- most of it is private property. The only place I've seen people fishing from shore is under the big bridge (I think its RT 9... ) There is public access to the large jetty on the south side.

The canal is basically part of the inland waterway and has all the inshore species. The jetty is good for weakies in the Spring and Fall (when the weakies show up.) Stripers and blues like this mini-inlet on the Delaware Bay, and fluke are always a possibility. I've never fished that jetty for tog, but I can't see any reason why they wouldn't be there. I think the access is called Higbee's Beach, which was closed for a while because a few individuals were using it as a nude beach (and using the nearby woods for "sexual misadventures".)

All in all, I'd say you'd probably do just as well on the Lewes side of the bay, or maybe even better....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes, most of the property along the canal is private, but some of the best jettys to fish are at the entrance to the canal. On the ferry side of the canal you can work a white buck tail with a purple worm with a pink or orange fire tail. Great weak fishin. On the higbee beach side of the canal, you float blood worms. They have caught some good size striper and weakies. Further up the canal under the seashore road bridge they have been using clams and top water lures and metal. Also under the route 109 bridge that's the bigger bridge going into cape they have been using top water lures and metal. At the old half bridge in north wildwood they have been using clam and mackerel. I caught a 25 inch and 30 inch striper on clams there. It's been a good season so far.


----------

